# DIY inline co2 reactor how long should it be?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

was wondering how long the DIY inline CO2 reactor should be? The pipe section I mean

Regards Darren


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link PK


----------



## PMM42 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's probably an overkill but I just built a Rex style reactor on line made of a 24" piece of 2" dia. pvc tubing. It's fed by an Eheim 2217 with 2 bps Co2 and everything is growing like crazy. Using the pH/KH chart it's showing a 38 ppm Co2 level.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

The straight pipe on mine is 24", but that's because Home Depot sells 24" sections of pre-cut PVC pipe.

This size works just fine for my 50 Gal, I've never seen a CO2 bubble escape.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

That sounds good, I am still getting all the components....struggling to find them where we live

Regards Darren


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I hear ya. I got almost everything at Home Depot, but I had trouble finding the tubing connectors. I ended up buying them on-line from Granger or someone like that. With shipping they were the most expensive parts and probably ate up 10-20% of the total cost.


----------



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

simpsota said:


> I hear ya. I got almost everything at Home Depot, but I had trouble finding the tubing connectors. I ended up buying them on-line from Granger or someone like that. With shipping they were the most expensive parts and probably ate up 10-20% of the total cost.


By tubing connectors do you mean the small barbed connectors for the 1/4" tubing. If so I found mine at home depot in the drip irrigation section. I got a whole bag of them for real cheap. If anyone is having trouble finding these I will send you one for free. Mine are angle cut on one end with only one barb and have a 1/8" slip fitting on the other end (so they require drilling). It's probably about 5/16" total length. I'll post a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

It's crazy isn't it, we have similar issues here.... I have other commitments then comes the tank other than general maintenance etc


----------

